
Writing User Space Network Drivers - lainon
https://arxiv.org/abs/1901.10664
======
emmericp
Previous discussion:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16014307](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16014307)

Code: [https://github.com/emmericp/ixy](https://github.com/emmericp/ixy)

Cool stuff for the C that we are currently working on:
[https://github.com/emmericp/ixy/pull/14](https://github.com/emmericp/ixy/pull/14)

Same driver in other languages: [https://github.com/ixy-languages/ixy-
languages](https://github.com/ixy-languages/ixy-languages)

Talks:

[https://media.ccc.de/v/34c3-9159-demystifying_network_cards](https://media.ccc.de/v/34c3-9159-demystifying_network_cards)
(25 min)

[https://media.ccc.de/v/35c3-9670-safe_and_secure_drivers_in_...](https://media.ccc.de/v/35c3-9670-safe_and_secure_drivers_in_high-
level_languages) (50 min)

[https://fosdem.org/2019/schedule/event/writing_network_drive...](https://fosdem.org/2019/schedule/event/writing_network_drivers_in_high_level_languages/)
(20 min)

------
waldfee
ccc talks by one of the authors:

\-
[https://media.ccc.de/v/34c3-9159-demystifying_network_cards](https://media.ccc.de/v/34c3-9159-demystifying_network_cards)

\-
[https://media.ccc.de/v/35c3-9670-safe_and_secure_drivers_in_...](https://media.ccc.de/v/35c3-9670-safe_and_secure_drivers_in_high-
level_languages)

------
Todd_x
This driver might fit perfectly in a microkernel architecture especially with
a virtio front-end

